# XLS Padlock user?



## Bengan (Oct 12, 2019)

Hi
Is there anybody out there who have tried XLS Padlock software to copy protect a Excel workbook.


----------



## JustinNG (Apr 28, 2020)

Did anyone ever comment on the protection of VBA code? I'm still looking for a solution myself.


----------



## Stan101 (Sep 5, 2020)

I am also interested in any updates on this as well as XLS Compiler which creates an exe from a Excel spreadsheet.


----------

